
The future of medicine and the incredible innovations we can expect by 2064 - radhika2015
https://news.healthcareguys.com/sub/the-future-of-medicine-and-the-incredible-innovations-we-can-expect-by-2064-2/
======
LordWinstanley
Stopped reading at "reached out'

<puke>

